# Memorabilia



## Sweb (Mar 4, 2016)

Just dropping by to lurk around the 4 corners of this cool site. 

I have some memorabilia that was left to me by my pop. I would like to donate it to the organizations that would appreciate it, whether a museum or related organization, but I don't seem to find any web locations to contact specifically for the items. 

Specifically, the 302nd TRS was at Sembach AB (where I was born in '55) and Shaw AFB, Sumpter, SC, before it inactivated in the late 50's. I have a wood plaque carving of the RF-80C squadron patch. It depicts a 45 oblique from below of an RF-80C with an underslung camera in a stylized mouth, binoculars gripped by the left wingtip and a remote shutter release for the camera gripped by the right wingtip. My Pop flew with this outfit after a stint flying RF-51s out of K-14 in 1951 with the 45th TRS (Polka Dots). It's a great plaque I always admired as a kid and young adult while living at home but it's time to place it in a location honoring its history as a living memory.

I also have an original, untouched enamel-on-leather 92nd FS patch. It's a skull in a left profile with lightning bolts shooting from the eye and mouth. He flew the F-47N in Hawaii before the above - I believe it was 1948. 

All the folks I knew who were his contemporaries are gone now so all that remains to be done is to properly place these and other items I have while I can. They cover his career from 1944 cadet graduation ring and photo album to retirement in 1963, including all his flight logs and records. If anyone can get me started on this last mission I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2016)

Perhaps start with the USAF Museum?

They have quite an extensive setup and I'm sure they would be interested in your Father's items.

And if by some odd chance they aren't, they would be able to point you in the right direction.

Here's their site: National Museum of the USAF


----------

